# My betta is eating the snails food, will this harm her



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I made some food for my new mystery snail and put it in the tank. I guess I should have gotten the snail out to feed him, but he's new and I didn't want to stress him out. 
Well, now my betta is eating all of it up and I can't get her out of the tank. Everytime I try to get her out, she jumps and swims away or hides behind something and continues eating the food. 
I am wondering if this is going to harm her because it has vegetables in it. Lettuce and celery, also calcium, egg shells, and apple (this has been blended together and frozen). 
It spreads out over the tank and settles in the gravel, which I was hoping wouldn't happen so it's harder to get it out, so she's going to eat it anyway while I am cleaning it up.


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

I can't speak for what effect the snail food will have on your betta, but I do have some feeding ideas. 

For my shrimp and cories, I've tried feeding about an hour after lights out. This theoretically should work, since cories and shrimp are nocturnal (I believe snails are as well) and bettas are not. My betta seems to feel that sleeping is for the weak if there's food around, so this didn't work for me.

However, what I do now is take a small plastic tupperware container and scoop him into it with some water. You don't net, you put the box behind them and slowly submerge it and the water flowing into the box sucks them, painlessly and easily into the box. Then, I tape the box to the side of my tank, put the lid over, but cracked open so there's air, and I feed my shrimp and cories on a flat rock so it's easy to clean up after they're done. I feed the betta while he's in the box, too, so he knows it isn't a punishment. Works like a charm for me.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks!
I was able to get her out of the tank when she wasn't paying attention, but she is very clever and fast so I had to chase her before, so that is why it didn't work. I'll just keep an eye on her and see how it goes. And next time I will put them in separate places while they eat.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Your betta should be fine. Speaking of which my dog ate a full bag of Hikari Algae wafers. Aside from his pooop lookin a little *green*, he still acts normal :lol:


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

lol 
Thanks,


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wait, the snail is fast? Or the fish?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry for late reply. 
My betta is a fast swimmer.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

You could take a breeder trap, lure her in there with some food, and just keep her in there while the snail's eating... that's what I do when I have fish hogging other's food. 

But yeah, that food shouldn't harm your betta.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

She's doing fine, but still trying to snatch his food up, she had a bloated stomach from it, lol. But I am keeping her away from him and feeding her when I feed him and I let up on the regular food I give her so the bloat would go away. I am going to get a breeder net or something like that to keep her in when I feed the snail. 
C:

Thanks!


----------

